# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تروخدا بیاید کمکم کنید !! دارم دق میکنم از این کنکور لعنتی !!!!

## amiralizamani

سلام من دو روز پیش کنکور ریاضی دادم ... درصدام افتضاح شد !!! 
از اون چیزی که خودم تعیین کرده بودم خیلی داغون تر شد !!! تروخدا کمکم کنید میترسم دانشگاه آزاد های تهران هم قبول نشم !!!!!!!! تخمین رتبه قلمچی رو زدم حدودا رتبم شد 13 هزار شهمیه 1 !!! من هدفم 6 هزار 7  هزار بود !!!!  
درصدای اختصاصیم : ریاضی 16 فیزیک 25 شیمی 7 عمومی ها رو صحیح نکردم اما چیزی فکر میکنم : ادبیات 30 عربی 50 دینی 30 زبان 20   دارم سکته میکنم یعنی تخمین رتبم درسته 13 هزار میشم !!؟؟

 اصن با 13 هزار میشه رشته ی معماری دانشگاه آزاد های تهران رو خوند !!!  دانشگاه آزاد تا چند هزار قبوله !!؟؟؟ من که کلا از سراسری ها کشیدم کنار شهرستان هم به هیچ وجه نمیتونم برم !!!!!!!! فقط یک کلام آزاد میتونم معماری برم !؟؟؟ اگه اره که ایشا... اینی که شما میگی باشه اگه نه آزاد تهران چه رشته هایی میشه رفت ؟؟ عمران ؟ صنایع ؟ یا ... ؟؟؟ 



  ترو خدا جوابمو بدید خواب و خوراک ندارم دو روزه !!

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

با این درصدا همه میتونن نقاشی کنن  :Yahoo (21): 

عزیزم ناراحت نشی ها
ولی کنکور رو سال 94 بر نمی دارن
عزمت رو قوی کن برای سال بعد ایشالله زیر 3000 , ایندت میره زیر سوال از نظر من

حالا خود دانی

Sent from my Apple Ipad Air Using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.ALI

*واسه دانشگاه ازاد من حتی به سیستم خود دانشگاه پیام دادم که چرا راهنمایی واسه انتخاب رشته منتشر نمی کنید و گفت این که ما رتبه ها و امار پارسال رو منتشر کنیم

 کاره غیره قانونیه ولی دوساعت بعد سایت قلم چی اینو  منتشر کرد

**انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد: نمره لازم برای قبولی در رشته ها                                 
**
بعدشم دو نکته درمورد ازاد بگم : اول اینکه پارسال میشناسم کسی رو که با رتبه 33 هزار داره مهندسی برق تهران جنوب می خونه 
دوم اینکه شما فایل پی دی اف رو دانلود کن درصد های قبولی دانشگاه شهر ری رو نیگا کن تو هر درس یه دونه از 10تا برنی قبولی تازه اونم تو بهترین رشته هاش

پس اصلا جای نگرانی نیست
*

----------


## a.reza

نگران نباش حداقل میتونی امار دانشگاه تبریز قبول بشی

----------


## 222sara

> سلام من دو روز پیش کنکور ریاضی دادم ... درصدام افتضاح شد !!! 
> از اون چیزی که خودم تعیین کرده بودم خیلی داغون تر شد !!! تروخدا کمکم کنید میترسم دانشگاه آزاد های تهران هم قبول نشم !!!!!!!! تخمین رتبه قلمچی رو زدم حدودا رتبم شد 13 هزار شهمیه 1 !!! من هدفم 6 هزار 7  هزار بود !!!!  
> درصدای اختصاصیم : ریاضی 16 فیزیک 25 شیمی 7 عمومی ها رو صحیح نکردم اما چیزی فکر میکنم : ادبیات 30 عربی 50 دینی 30 زبان 20   دارم سکته میکنم یعنی تخمین رتبم درسته 13 هزار میشم !!؟؟
> 
>  اصن با 13 هزار میشه رشته ی معماری دانشگاه آزاد های تهران رو خوند !!!  دانشگاه آزاد تا چند هزار قبوله !!؟؟؟ من که کلا از سراسری ها کشیدم کنار شهرستان هم به هیچ وجه نمیتونم برم !!!!!!!! فقط یک کلام آزاد میتونم معماری برم !؟؟؟ اگه اره که ایشا... اینی که شما میگی باشه اگه نه آزاد تهران چه رشته هایی میشه رفت ؟؟ عمران ؟ صنایع ؟ یا ... ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> 
>   ترو خدا جوابمو بدید خواب و خوراک ندارم دو روزه !!



*ايشالا كه رتبت بهتر ميشه...
در ضمن نترس...
من پارسال با 17000 مهندسي پزشكي علوم تحقيقات قبول شدم 13000 كه ديگه جاي خودشو داره با اين رتبه ميشه مهندسي ها رو تو ازاداي خوب خوند.*

----------


## girl7

*بابا ازاد ک دیگه 13000 نمیخاد تو با این رتبه میتونی دولتی معماری قبولشی حالا حیف ک تهرانی وگرنه شهرستانا حتمن دولتی میتونستی بری ! 

13000 ک خوبه !
*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*بابا ازاد ک دیگه 13000 نمیخاد تو با این رتبه میتونی دولتی معماری قبولشی حالا حیف ک تهرانی وگرنه شهرستانا حتمن دولتی میتونستی بری ! 

13000 ک خوبه !
*

----------


## کیانای

سلام..

بنظر من به هر قیمتی که شده نرین دانشگاه.. رشته ی مورد نظر رو نیاوردین نرین که بعد از 4 سال پشیمانی هیچ خریداری نداره ..

----------


## Ensany

رتبتون ان چنان هم بد نیست!

اگه ترازتون نزدیک 5 6 هزار باشه به طور حتم قبولین! :Yahoo (76):  دوما! خدارو چه دیدین! نتایج کنکور بیاد بعد به خودتون استرس راه بدین! فعلا هیچی معلوم نیست!

----------


## khatereh 2

اره بابا... غصه چی... 100 درصد ازاد تهران قبولی.............. اگه نمی خوای بری شهرستان.....

----------


## mohammad74

> سلام من دو روز پیش کنکور ریاضی دادم ... درصدام افتضاح شد !!! 
> از اون چیزی که خودم تعیین کرده بودم خیلی داغون تر شد !!! تروخدا کمکم کنید میترسم دانشگاه آزاد های تهران هم قبول نشم !!!!!!!! تخمین رتبه قلمچی رو زدم حدودا رتبم شد 13 هزار شهمیه 1 !!! من هدفم 6 هزار 7  هزار بود !!!!  
> درصدای اختصاصیم : ریاضی 16 فیزیک 25 شیمی 7 عمومی ها رو صحیح نکردم اما چیزی فکر میکنم : ادبیات 30 عربی 50 دینی 30 زبان 20   دارم سکته میکنم یعنی تخمین رتبم درسته 13 هزار میشم !!؟؟
> 
>  اصن با 13 هزار میشه رشته ی معماری دانشگاه آزاد های تهران رو خوند !!!  دانشگاه آزاد تا چند هزار قبوله !!؟؟؟ من که کلا از سراسری ها کشیدم کنار شهرستان هم به هیچ وجه نمیتونم برم !!!!!!!! فقط یک کلام آزاد میتونم معماری برم !؟؟؟ اگه اره که ایشا... اینی که شما میگی باشه اگه نه آزاد تهران چه رشته هایی میشه رفت ؟؟ عمران ؟ صنایع ؟ یا ... ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> 
>   ترو خدا جوابمو بدید خواب و خوراک ندارم دو روزه !!


درصد هات که از من بیشتره !!!!!!
اره بابا بهت قول میدم زیر 13 هزار هستی ببین کی گفتم

----------


## strider

خواهر من سال 92 کنکور داد و الان معماری تهران مرکز میخونه. 
تهران مرکز در معماری تا 8000 پذیرش داشته.  شمال و جنوب رو خبر ندارم.

----------


## amiralizamani

ممنون از همه با این انرژی و روحیه ای که من دادند !!! واقعا داشتم دق میکردم !!
اما یه دوستی اولین جوابی که بهم داد داغونم کرد ‍‍!! داغووون 
اما بازم مرسی که اهمیت دادید و بهم توجه کردید 
من اگر مهندسی معماری های غیرانتفاعی های تهران رو مثل سوره ، علم و فرهنگ و هنر پارس و ....قبول نشم میرم آزاد که اگر برم آزاد قطعا و حتما سال بعد کنکور خواهم داد !  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (101): 


بازم مرسی از همه

----------


## sara1375

تخمین رتبه خیلی مطمئن نیست.
از اسمش معلومه تخمین یه حرفی میزنه دیگه.
تاثیر معدل مستقیم شده اونم خیلی تاثیر داره.

----------


## khatereh 2

اره.. اصلا نگران نباش..... ازاد غصه نداره که... حتما قبولی... موفق باشی...... فقط سخته هم بری و هم دوباره امتحان بدی....

----------

